# Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert​*Laut Artikel des SHZ:
http://www.shz.de/regionales/luebec...rn-bootsfuehrer-alkoholisiert-id14435946.html

Am Sonntagmorgen sind 3 Angler von Burgtiefe aus mit einem gecharterten Boot Richtung Neustädter Bucht in See gestochen. 

Nachmittags soll dann laut Polizei der Aussenborder ausgefallen sein, es wurde versucht, mit dem Vercharterer zu telefonieren, was nicht gelang bzw. abbrach, woraufhin der Vermieter eine Suchaktion auslöste, da die Position nicht bekannt war.

Ein anderer Skipper war jedoch  auf die drei Angler aufmerksam geworden und schleppte das Charterboot in den Burgtiefer Hafen. 

Dort soll es zwischen den Anglern und dem Vercharterer zu einem Streit gekommen sein, woraufhin Zeugen die Polizei gerufen hätten. 

Die Polizeibeamten merkte dann beim Bootsführer deutlichen Atemalkoholgeruch. 

Blasen ergab dann wohl  2,27 Promille, so dass eine Blutprobe notwendig wurde. 

Die Blutprobe wurde später in den Räumlichkeiten der Polizeistation Fehmarn genommen.  
Gegen den Mann wurde ein strafrechtliches Ermittlungsverfahren wegen Trunkenheit im Verkehr eingeleitet.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Meine Meinung*
Leute, Leute, Leute, alles was recht ist...

Über 2 Promill, wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs ist?

Es gibt Dinge, die nun wirklich nicht sein müssen, oder?

Und das die andern beiden den saufen liessen, wirft auch kein besseres Licht auf die...

Dass dadurch dann noch Rettungs- und Suchaktionen angeleiert werden, andere Skipper abschleppen müssen etc., das kann auch passieren, wen man nüchtern ist, keine Frage...

Ach ich trinke gerne mal ein Bier - auch beim Angeln...

Aber nicht beim fahren - und schon gar nicht, wenn ich Leute dabei habe..

Don`t drink and drive.........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Tja und für solchen Honks dürfen die Ehrenamtlichen dann ausrücken...
 Der Typ war wahrscheinlich der der nur Pusten musste, da gefahren und Stunk gemacht, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass einer sich so dicht ballert und die anderen Stocknüchtern dabei sind...

 Es kann immer was passieren keine Frage und jeder kann sein Angeltripbier trinken, aber um so einen Promillewert zu erreichen braucht es mehr als Bier und so was gehört nicht aufs Wasser!


----------



## Relgna (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

80 Prozent der Angler die ich so sehe trinken 3-4 Bier und mehr und fahren Heim .......das scheint zu Land und Wasser auch ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Angeln zu sein, ich könnte mich kringeln.

Alkohol macht Birne hol.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Wenn 80% die Du siehst, am saufen sind, frag ich mich, wo und mit wem Du Dich rumtreibst


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



Relgna schrieb:


> 80 Prozent der Angler die ich so sehe trinken 3-4 Bier und mehr und fahren Heim .......das scheint zu Land und Wasser auch ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Angeln zu sein, ich könnte mich kringeln.
> 
> Alkohol macht Birne hol.



Wenn es eine Truppe ist und alle außer einer trinken, kein Problem....
 Schlimm ist es eben nur wenn der eine nüchtern ist und die anderen mit ihrem Konsum nicht klar kommen und dann Frech werden, rumpöbeln und was auch immer....

 Kein Problem wenn aufm Boot getrunken wird, wegen mir 10 Bier, aber einer muss nun mal trocken bleiben und fahren und die anderen auch mit ihrem Konsum zurecht kommen und niemanden in Gefahr bringen oder dann ******** bauen und rumalbern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> aber einer muss nun mal trocken bleiben und fahren


So einfach isses - don`t drink and drive, schon gar net, wenn Du für andere mit verantwortlich bist.


----------



## Laichzeit (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Bei 2 Promille auf einem schaukelnden Boot würde ich längst über der Reling hängen und die Fische füttern.
Wer da noch fährt, ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich geübt im Saufen.


----------



## -MW- (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

so geil so eine Bootstour auch ist, einer muss nüchtern bleiben!! Und der hat auch die Verantwortung, & die anderen sollten es nicht zu sehr übertreiben, man will ja wieder lebend und heil zu Hause ankommen...
 so einen Leichtsinn für paar Fische kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, geschieht denen Recht find ich#c


----------



## Franky D (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Mal abgesehen davon das 2Promille rein gar nicht gehen finde ich es auch sportlich von burgtiefe in die neustädter bucht los zu machen liegt auch nicht um die Ecke


----------



## Relgna (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn 80% die Du siehst, am saufen sind, frag ich mich, wo und mit wem Du Dich rumtreibst



[emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] ja, guggste mal in deinem Umfeld, und sagst mir mal bescheid. [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3] 
Gut ev. sinds auch nur 60 Prozent, mit mir kann man reden  , aber ich finde es erschreckend wie sich die Rentner ev. durch Führerscheinverlust ihren Lebensabend versauen.


----------



## tomsen83 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Aber gaaaanz ehrlich: wegen den 2 Promille is der Motor aber nich kaputt gegangen|supergri


----------



## Chrisi04 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Bei mir an Bord gilt striktes Alkoholverbot, zumindest solange wie die Leinen nicht am Ufer fest sind (Im Zielhafen).

Kann man nur von Glück sprechen, dass nicht mehr passiert ist. #d


----------



## angler1996 (2. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

gelöscht


----------



## raubangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Dumm gelaufen.
Zumindest der Führerschein ist nicht in Gefahr.
http://www.kfz-versicherung-online.org/142/motorboot-ist-kein-kraftfahrzeug/

Schlimmer als der Alkohol ist hier aber, dass anscheinend in Burgtiefe Boote vermietet werden, wo der Aussenborder rummuckt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



raubangler schrieb:


> Dumm gelaufen.
> Zumindest der Führerschein ist nicht in Gefahr.
> http://www.kfz-versicherung-online.org/142/motorboot-ist-kein-kraftfahrzeug/
> 
> Schlimmer als der Alkohol ist hier aber, *dass anscheinend in Burgtiefe Boote vermietet werden, wo der Aussenborder rummuckt*.



Soweit mir bekannt, umgekehrt aber möglich.

 Und mit dem Motor, so was kann wohl immer mal passieren, unser eigener Außenborder lief Jahre lang, bekam jetzt ne Durchsicht in der Fachwerkstatt und will nicht mehr richtig und zickt rum....
 Also wegen einem Vorfall das gleich zu verallgemeinern ist da falsch, zumal so was dem Vermieter ja wohl wenig bringen würde, wenn er ständig seine Boote wieder rein schleppen muss


----------



## raubangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Und wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn er sich erst nach dem Ausfall des Motors eine geknallt hat?
Da 'führt' man dann ja kein Fahrzeug mehr.

Das Boot ist dann ja eher eine Rettungsinsel.
Und in der darf man ja wohl auch saufen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn er sich erst nach dem Ausfall des Motors eine geknallt hat?
> Da 'führt' man dann ja kein Fahrzeug mehr.
> 
> Das Boot ist dann ja eher eine Rettungsinsel.
> Und in der darf man ja wohl auch saufen.



Gehen wir von 2Promille aus....
 0,1 Promille baut sich in einer Std. ab...

 Wie lange wird die Rettung gedauert haben?! Glaube das ist fix nachzurechnen mit allen Angaben, ob er in der zeit schafft den Wert zu erreichen....
 Zumal durch mehrere Messung auch nachzuweisen ist ob gerade vorher getrunken wurde, durch weiteren Anstieg des Promillewertes oder eben abfallenden...


----------



## hans albers (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



> Das Boot ist dann ja eher eine Rettungsinsel.
> Und in der darf man ja wohl auch saufen.



ja klar, vor allem auf dem meer, ohne möglichkeit zu navigieren.

aber erstmal einen reinlöten, 

man man...


(im übrigen scheinen so einige angler nen "kleines" alkoholproblem zu haben)


----------



## Lajos1 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Hallo,

ist zwar nicht unbedingt relevant, aber ein etwa 80 Kilo schwerer Mann, der eine halbe Flasche Schnaps (Flasche = 0,7 Liter mit 40 Volumenprozent Alkohol ) innerhalb von einer halben Stunde trinkt, hat in Etwa dies 2 Promille.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## raubangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

@50er
Klar kann man durch eine zweite zeitversetzte Blutprobe etwas ableiten.
Wurde hier aber bestimmt nicht gemacht.

Die Frage ist, ob man in einem Boot ohne Antrieb trinken darf.


----------



## pennfanatic (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisierent*

Man sollte sich aufm Boot generell mit alkohol zurückhalten, auch wenn man nicht fährt.
Es ist einfach zu gefährlich. Schnell liegt man im Wasser.
Das sollte auch auf einem kutter gelten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



raubangler schrieb:


> @50er
> Klar kann man durch eine zweite zeitversetzte Blutprobe etwas ableiten.
> Wurde hier aber bestimmt nicht gemacht.
> 
> Die Frage ist, ob man in einem Boot ohne Antrieb trinken darf.



Man darf trinken, aber nicht der Kapitän.
 Ist sogar eine Frage in der Führerscheinprüfung....
 Es muss einer bestimmt werden, der Kapitän ist.


----------



## raubangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Man darf trinken, aber nicht der Kapitän.
> Ist sogar eine Frage in der Führerscheinprüfung....
> Es muss einer bestimmt werden, der Kapitän ist.



Niemand darf trinken, wenn er aktiv dabei ist:
§3(4) Wer 0,25 mg/l oder mehr Alkohol in der Atemluft oder 0,5 Promille oder mehr Alkohol im Blut oder eine Alkoholmenge im Körper hat, die zu einer solchen Atem- oder Blutalkoholkonzentration führt, darf ein Fahrzeug nicht führen *oder als Mitglied der Schiffsbesatzung eine andere Tätigkeit des Brücken-, Decks- oder Maschinendienstes nicht ausüben.* Dies gilt für das Fahren mit einem Wassermotorrad oder einem Kite- und Segelsurfbrett entsprechend.


Aber wenn ein Angelboot antriebs- und steuerlos ist, dann wird auch kein Fahrzeug mehr geführt. 
Und dann gibt es auch nichts mehr für die 'Schiffsbesatzung' zu tun.
Somit greift das alles nicht mehr und man darf trinken.
Oder?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



raubangler schrieb:


> Niemand darf trinken, wenn er aktiv dabei ist:
> §3(4) Wer 0,25 mg/l oder mehr Alkohol in der Atemluft oder 0,5 Promille oder mehr Alkohol im Blut oder eine Alkoholmenge im Körper hat, die zu einer solchen Atem- oder Blutalkoholkonzentration führt, darf ein Fahrzeug nicht führen *oder als Mitglied der Schiffsbesatzung eine andere Tätigkeit des Brücken-, Decks- oder Maschinendienstes nicht ausüben.* Dies gilt für das Fahren mit einem Wassermotorrad oder einem Kite- und Segelsurfbrett entsprechend.
> 
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach nein.
 Denn erstens muss ja jemand Kapitän gewesen sein, der das Boot dahin gefahren hat wo es nun sich aufhält, zweitens was ist wenn der Motor mit einmal funktioniert und sie weiter fahren können? Da kommt der Anruf bei der Küstenwache oder ehrenamtlichen Helfer von wegen holt uns mal sind alle voll bestimmt sehr gut....

 Frage mich gerade was deine überspitzen Fragen sollen?
 Warum muss man bei jeder Vorschrift ein Schlupfloch suchen?

 Einer muss die Verantwortung übernehmen-somit hat er auch weniger als die vorgeschriebene Menge an Alkohol im Blut oder Atem zu haben.


----------



## raubangler (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ....
> Frage mich gerade was deine überspitzen Fragen sollen?
> ....



Hier wurde und wird gerade ein Angler vorgeführt.
Vielleicht zu unrecht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hier wurde und wird gerade ein Angler vorgeführt.
> Vielleicht zu unrecht.



Zu Unrecht, wenn man nach der Rettung pöbelt und das mit über 2 Promille im Blut? Dein Rechtsverständnis möchte ich haben. Er leiht sich ein Boot und hat dafür die Verantwortung! Da hat er nicht während der Fahrt, nicht während des Wartens noch während der Rettung 2Promille und mehr intus zu haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hier wurde und wird gerade ein Angler vorgeführt.
> Vielleicht zu unrecht.



warum wurde ihm der Sprit eingeflößt?

Die Promillezahl ist jenseits von 1 oder 2 gemütlichen Bierchen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht geeignet um Verantwortung über Besatzung un Material zu übernehmen.

Wer das rechtfertigt sollte sich fragen, ob er auf diese Person angewiesen sein möchte, um zurück ins Boot zu kommen, nachdem ein Missgeschick passierte.


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Moin 

Dies gehört glaube ich dazu.http://www.shz.de/regionales/luebec...rn-bootsfuehrer-alkoholisiert-id14435946.html



Gruss Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Jepp, das ist genau das, was ich im erste Posting dazu veröffentlicht habe als Quelle..


----------



## Meefo 46 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Moin 

Entschuldige hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.

Gruss Jochen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

ist doch kein Problem, brauchste Dich nicht entschuldigen...


----------



## mr-echolot (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angler treiben vor Fehmarn - Bootsführer alkoholisiert*

Hallo,nicht nur in Deutschland wird unter Alkohol ein Boot gefahren.Ich habe gestern auf dem Veluwenmeer ein Skipper mit zwei Frauen und drei Kinder 3-9 Jahren in einem Jachthafen abschleppen müssen.Der Außenborder ist wegen* Spritmangel* ausgefallen ,sie sind dann
zum Glück etwas außerhalb der Fahrrinne abgetrieben.Das schlimmste war aber,dass keiner ,auch die Kinder, keine Schwimmweste anhatten worauf ich Ihn auch ansprach und Er meinte,sie wollten ja nur eine kleine Bootstour machen.Im Hafen konnte Er das Boot auch nicht festmachen,sodass der Hafenmeister ihm Helfen musste, der dann auch die Polizei verständigte.Ich Glaube,dass dieser gute Mann sobald sich und Andere auf dem Wasser sowie an Land nicht mehr gefährden kann.
MFG.mr-echolot


----------

